# my closet!



## sawhse (Apr 4, 2014)

So I guess I will start a journal on what's in my closet. I had a larry and jack the ripper in my bud tent but I had to destroy them because of the Borg! I made the mistake of getting clones from a bud and it was bad. So I decided to start over. Lol 

So I am running 3 blue dreams as the first run and then I have a mix for the next run. 

So the strains are: green crack, blue og, sugar black rose, and finally some cheese.

I have heard some good things about the crack and hope I get a nice pheno.

So let the growing begin!


View attachment 20140404_155225.jpg


View attachment 20140404_155236.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Apr 4, 2014)

Ahh man sorry bout pics. Everyone tilt your head to the left. I will fix it next time!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 4, 2014)

They look like they are growing good on the wall, but how do you manage to water them up there like that


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking like cutie pies.... green mojo for the grow, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 4, 2014)

:48:


----------



## sawhse (Apr 5, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> They look like they are growing good on the wall, but how do you manage to water them up there like that



Lol I think my weed trolls got that under control. Thanks for stopping in and having a look!


----------



## sawhse (Apr 5, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> :48:



Thanks for looking in. Lets hit this. :48:


----------



## sawhse (Apr 5, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Looking like cutie pies.... green mojo for the grow, and thanks for sharing.



Thanks rose! more to come.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 11, 2014)

My girls are coming along!  Put my freebies in new pots with some new soil!

View attachment 20140411_084923.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Apr 16, 2014)

Well two things great happened today. One I went to the heart doc and had my stress echo cardiogram and bam doc says my heart is strong as a ox.lol second I finally got my second inline fan so I can bud in my second tent....whoop hoooo what a great day. Also I haven't smoked a cig in over a week and boy I feel good. Well off to water my babies. :48: ahhhhhh


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2014)

Good for you sawhse....that's good news.  Your plants look good. It's always fun seeing brand new Smart Pots. Mine look like they have been through a couple wars. 

Green Mojo.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 16, 2014)

View attachment 20140416_111353.jpg


View attachment 20140416_195852.jpg


View attachment 20140416_195846.jpg


View attachment 20140416_195841.jpg


View attachment 20140416_195835.jpg


Here I go again with picture turned left. Not sure why it does that. Maybe i should turn my camera that way. Lol or maybe its because I am high.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 16, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Good for you sawhse....that's good news.  Your plants look good. It's always fun seeing brand new Smart Pots. Mine look like they have been through a couple wars.
> 
> Green Mojo.



Thanks man. That means alot!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2014)

Glad to hear your heart is strong like bull!!! great news. Now keep off the cigs, huh?

Your plants are looking very nice.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 16, 2014)

Yep I am done smoking cigs. Been smoking since I was 13 and I figure its time. Thanks rose!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Ahh man sorry bout pics. Everyone tilt your head to the left. I will fix it next time!


 
 LOL--when I first got a digital camera that takes video, I videoed a friend performing at a music festival.  The first video I ever took.  Imagine my surprise when I found out that you cannot re-orient videos like you can pictures.  A red-faced granny took my laptop to their place, turned it on its side and played their video for them.

 Bummer about having to throw away flowering plants.  I have never had mites so bad I had to do that.  New plants looking good and the babies are so cute.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 17, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--when I first got a digital camera that takes video, I videoed a friend performing at a music festival.  The first video I ever took.  Imagine my surprise when I found out that you cannot re-orient videos like you can pictures.  A red-faced granny took my laptop to their place, turned it on its side and played their video for them.
> 
> Bummer about having to throw away flowering plants.  I have never had mites so bad I had to do that.  New plants looking good and the babies are so cute.



Thanks THG, yea I will never get clones from a bud again. It was bad. thanks for stopping in and lets hit this :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2014)

walik27, i moved your posts to your own thread under indoor growing. ;~)


----------



## sawhse (Apr 25, 2014)

View attachment 20140425_183940.jpg


Just a shot of my girls in there new pots. Things seem to be okay so far. i am outta weed so it will be  long ride till I stock up again. :-(


----------



## walik27 (Apr 25, 2014)

And that's just one seed in each pot


----------



## sawhse (Apr 26, 2014)

walik27 said:


> And that's just one seed in each pot



Yep the pots I am using are tall rose pots. Thanks for stopping in and having a look!


----------



## sawhse (Apr 26, 2014)

View attachment 20140426_064149.jpg


Update on my blue dream. I have two taller pheno's and one short one. The short one has had some issues but seems to be bouncing back. Can't seem to fix the pics issue. Well I should change the journal to sawhse's wall grow. Lol tilt left everyone.


----------



## walik27 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah no problem I'm a first time grower. I didn't realize they grow out like that. They look good.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking nice Sawhse!


----------



## sawhse (Apr 26, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Looking nice Sawhse!


thanks rose. Wish I had a led light like what you have going. I am going to keep a eye on your grow as well. Might have to ask mrs sawhse to hook me up.


----------



## Locked (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking good sawhse....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 27, 2014)

Those look good. How big are those smart pots? they look like they are about 4gal of soil there. I noticed one off the plants in the background of the first pic looks like it has a magnesium deficiency. Hit them with either some dolomite lime or a liquid cal/mag supplement. The supplement will work faster but the lime is better for buffering the soil pH.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 27, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> Those look good. How big are those smart pots? they look like they are about 4gal of soil there. I noticed one off the plants in the background of the first pic looks like it has a magnesium deficiency. Hit them with either some dolomite lime or a liquid cal/mag supplement. The supplement will work faster but the lime is better for buffering the soil pH.



:ciao: neighbor.  Hey thanks for the info and for stopping by. I will give that a shot. Yea i think they are three gallons. I tend to use my rose pots more then these so i forgot what size i bought. I like these pots though. I have to water a bit more with them but they do work great.


----------



## sawhse (May 1, 2014)

Just a quick update. So I put in my other hood in my bud tent cause I wasn't happy with my euro hood. This other one is bigger and is square instead of rectangle. Seems to give me better light coverage. Snapped a shot of one of my blue dreams inside just after lights out. :aok: on this round I am letting the plants go without any training or topping. See how it comes out. Have a good one mpers!! 

View attachment 20140501_063609.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 1, 2014)

:48:


----------



## sawhse (May 1, 2014)

Very soon lol :48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2014)

Blue dream is looking dreamy....very happy plants..nice Sawhse.


----------



## sawhse (May 1, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Blue dream is looking dreamy....very happy plants..nice Sawhse.



Thanks rose!


----------



## MR1 (May 1, 2014)

Very nice Sawhse.


----------



## sawhse (May 1, 2014)

Thanks mr1. Well I started to notice some smell coming from the closet so i refilled my carbon filter. I have a real big one in my large tent and it took awhile but i think that did it. Lol
Thats a messy job but sooooooo worth it. This blue dream is really stinky. Might fill my small one in the morning. Time to watch some tv and chill.


----------



## MR1 (May 1, 2014)

I know what you mean by messy. I put my shopvac hose close to where I am pouring the carbon and it sucks up the dust nicely.


----------



## sawhse (May 3, 2014)

Just a quick update. Looks like my blue dreams are starting to bud. And my other girls are looking good.
when I put my girls into there new home I think I hurt one of them but it has finally recoverd. Whew.

Man I have grown the blue dream before and had forgotten how stinky they are . Really really need carbon for them lol. 

View attachment 20140503_174347.jpg


View attachment 20140503_174320.jpg


View attachment 20140503_174033.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2014)

nice pics
:48:


----------



## lyfespan (May 3, 2014)

Looking great Sawhse, blue dream is always AWSOME smelling.


----------



## MR1 (May 3, 2014)

Nice plants Sawhse.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso (May 4, 2014)

Pertty ladies! I love bd. never had the chance to grow it yet but trade buds with another local grower. Awesome smoke


----------



## sawhse (May 4, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> nice pics
> :48:



Thanks for stopping in g13. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## sawhse (May 4, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Looking great Sawhse, blue dream is always AWSOME smelling.


thanks lyfespan It does have a great smell!!!



MR1 said:


> Nice plants Sawhse.



Thanks mr1 means alot.



GreenThumbPicasso said:


> Pertty ladies! I love bd. never had the chance to grow it yet but trade buds with another local grower. Awesome smoke



Yea I love the high. It can get pretty tall in some of the phenos but it can yield some great dank. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## sawhse (May 5, 2014)

So I peaked in the tent tonite everything looks good except this one thing on my dream. Still not sure what it is but..all is green and heading to bud. I am paranoid cause of the mites issue. I don't like the borg.
View attachment 20140505_174834.jpg


View attachment 20140505_174825.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (May 6, 2014)

sawhse said:


> So I peaked in the tent tonite everything looks good except this one thing on my dream. Still not sure what it is but..all is green and heading to bud. I am paranoid cause of the mites issue. I don't like the borg.
> View attachment 213182
> 
> 
> View attachment 213183



My lil girls are still in veg, and I just found mites, immediately purchased SNS 209 and 203.  I'm not pleased with the mites, but at least I'm still in veg. Building a sterile bloom room that will be treated before girls go, as well as treating the girls too. I wants no problems during bloom.

Don't know what that is in the pic, sorry.


----------



## Hackerman (May 6, 2014)

Sorry to go off topic but how do you get such nice clear macro pictures like that?


----------



## sawhse (May 6, 2014)

That's my Samsung s3 phone. it has a killer camera in it. i set the lens to macro and it does everything. i turned off the gps setting on it so i can be stealth of course. it also has a anti shake mode that helps a lot.


----------



## Hackerman (May 6, 2014)

Wow, a phone cam? Very nice.


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Wow, a phone cam? Very nice.



They have come along ways with these things. I still wish I had my original bag cell phone though. Lol


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

View attachment 20140507_062140.jpg


View attachment 20140507_062136.jpg


View attachment 20140507_062149.jpg


So a couple of shots of my other girls. Blue og, cheese and black sugar rose. 
Because I am not topping this round I flipped early to keep the height in check. Looking good so far. 
Have a great day mpers!!!!


----------



## MR1 (May 7, 2014)

Plants look good Sawhse.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2014)

Plants are looking great sawhse.

Don't know what that is in the pic, but it doesn't look like mites.


----------



## MR1 (May 7, 2014)

I had a couple of plants that did that , I looked in the grow room one day and saw what looked like a blob of grese fell on the plant but could never find a source. I thought for a whil that a moth flew into the fan and splattered it's guts on my plant but that was ruled out. It happened again on my next grow so I think it was something in the strain , I don't know . I have not seen it since.


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Plants are looking great sawhse.
> 
> Don't know what that is in the pic, but it doesn't look like mites.



Thanks THG!!


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

MR1 said:


> I had a couple of plants that did that , I looked in the grow room one day and saw what looked like a blob of grese fell on the plant but could never find a source. I thought for a whil that a moth flew into the fan and splattered it's guts on my plant but that was ruled out. It happened again on my next grow so I think it was something in the strain , I don't know . I have not seen it since.



i know its weird. Its not effecting the plants yet so i will :watchplant:


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Plants look good Sawhse.



Thanks mr1.


----------



## DnSgenetics (May 8, 2014)

Looking good bro. :afroweed:





sawhse said:


> View attachment 212885
> 
> 
> Just a shot of my girls in there new pots. Things seem to be okay so far. i am outta weed so it will be  long ride till I stock up again. :-(


----------



## 650grower (May 9, 2014)

They look very nice . If you haven't tried molasses with them use it they love it. Humbolt nut makes on called honey es it's the best ever. It will make it taste like candy.


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

650grower said:


> They look very nice . If you haven't tried molasses with them use it they love it. Humbolt nut makes on called honey es it's the best ever. It will make it taste like candy.



Sweet thanks for the info. :aok:


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

View attachment 20140513_063211.jpg


View attachment 20140513_062552.jpg



So a couple of the ladies. One is about 2weeks after sexing. That would be the blue dream and the second is black sugar rose maybe a week behind. Cant wait to finally get high again.lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2014)

those are works of art. very nice, saw!


----------



## lyfespan (May 13, 2014)

Those are looking like a tasty pair


----------



## sawhse (May 14, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> those are works of art. very nice, saw!



thanks man, i don't grow big or mass amounts but it is nice and dank!



lyfespan said:


> Those are looking like a tasty pair



i am excited about how the black sugar rose comes out!!! Thanks


----------



## SlimTim (May 16, 2014)

Looking good :smoke1:


----------



## sawhse (May 17, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Looking good :smoke1:



Thanks man. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

So pretty! Nice white flowers...


----------



## sawhse (May 17, 2014)

Thank you rose. Not as nice as the garden you have got going on. 

So I am smoking some blue and I am :fly: been quite awhile. :-D


----------



## MR1 (May 17, 2014)

Nice to be high again eh Sawhse. Black Sugar Rose sounds good.


----------



## sawhse (May 17, 2014)

Yep cant wait to try it. Plus i have heard the green crack is got a great taste.  :bong:


----------



## sawhse (May 18, 2014)

420 wake and bake....thanks mrs sawhse!!! :fly:


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Nice to be high again eh Sawhse. Black Sugar Rose sounds good.



I am telling you I love that name...thinking about changing mine.... I would love to try that someday.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2014)

Ahhh Rosebud, with a name like Black Sugar Rose, I think that have to try it!  

Great job sawhse.


----------



## walik27 (May 27, 2014)

What's up HG I wanted too know when In flowering stage  do you turn off the fan  when you doing 12 hours  on 12 hours off


----------



## walik27 (Jun 6, 2014)

What are the best bulbs to use when starting flowering stage


----------

